# Three off the work bench



## sharpeblades (Jul 8, 2012)

Here are three i just finished up for some Woodys members.Tan micarta in a 8 in. drop point -Green micarta in a 7 in. drop point and a blue/black  5-1/2 in. drop point~ Thank you for looking


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Jul 8, 2012)

Great looking work as always.


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 8, 2012)

nice work Raleigh


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you guys.Travis i would like to come visit one day???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice Raleigh!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you Bob


----------



## Nastytater (Jul 8, 2012)

Very fine looking knives.


----------



## javery (Jul 8, 2012)

Those are some awesome knives.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 8, 2012)

Super-duper job on all three, Mr RT! Good looking knives!


----------



## jbrooker (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking good RT


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 8, 2012)

Lookin good RT.


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 8, 2012)

Raleigh, you know you are ALWAYS welcome. whenever you can, come on up


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome work RT!
I really like the blade shape on that 7" knife!


----------



## dmedd (Jul 8, 2012)

I like em all!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 9, 2012)

just great working knives.


----------



## NiteHunter (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome work Mr.RT


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you; Highintheshoulder~Nastytater~Javery~Whiteeagle~James~Scott~Travis~Dennis


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 10, 2012)

Great work as usual Raleigh...what's the "V" on the middle one in the ricasso? S30V perhaps? Just wondering...


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 10, 2012)

Hank you are exactly right.It stands for S-30-V steel


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 10, 2012)

right purty Mr Tabor!!!!!!


----------



## John I. Shore (Jul 13, 2012)

Good lookin batch of knives there Raleigh.  Good job.

John I.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you;David-Joe-Nitehunter-Hank-Tomi-John


----------



## riskyb (Jul 29, 2012)

nice looking blades there


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## jeshoffstall (Sep 26, 2012)

Raleigh, is the blue black drop point the same as the EDC knives?

Thanks!


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes sir.is that the color you want on it???


----------



## koakid (Sep 26, 2012)

very nice, Im hoping i can come over and meet you on of these days.


----------



## jeshoffstall (Sep 26, 2012)

Order placed!  Have a wonderful Birthday!


----------

